# dog ate one cookie with macadamia nuts



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

My kid fed my 63lb blm a cookie with some macadamia nuts. Damn evet said that they're not poisonous but aspca wesite says yes. Cant find amount of hydrogen peroxide to give or should i wait it out nd keep an eye on him?


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I am not a vet, but IIRC from what I read during a holiday warning that the low end of the toxic range was 2.4 grams per kg of body weight. So unless the cookie had more than about 2 oz of nuts, it should be fine--watch for symptoms. Peroxide if you want to be safe.


----------



## jecartag (Feb 25, 2011)

hydrogen peroxide dose is 1-5 mL/kg...

induce vomiting if you think there were a enough macadamia nuts in the cookie to cause a toxicity (more than 1-2 grams/kg..your 63 pound dog is about 28.6 kg, so if you think there were more than 28-57 grams worth of macadamia nuts, and it has been within about 4 hours, start with 28 mL of hydrogen peroxide ...the high end of the dose for your dog is about 140 mL of hydrogen peroxide. If it has been more than a few hours, you may just have to let it run its course...you can also take the dog to the vet if you are concerned...if it was recent, they can give activated charcoal and monitor for GI signs, tremors, etc....according to the info I found....most dogs are normal within 48 hours without treatment....

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/211105.htm

and ps...I am not a vet but just learned this in my small animal toxicology class...

good luck!


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

The cookie probably had 2 to 3 small pieces of nuts. Thanks. I'll keep an eye on him


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

In your Avitar he don't look so good.............Just an observation. Duckdon


----------



## powellvs1 (May 8, 2010)

I am a vet and probably that much probably would just cause some diarrhea.


----------



## BuddyJ (Apr 22, 2011)

Can you tell if his testicles are swelling yet?


----------



## Swack (Nov 23, 2011)

BuddyJ said:


> Can you tell if his testicles are swelling yet?


BuddyJ,

Is that one of the symptoms of nut poisoning?

(Sorry folks! I couldn't help it!)

I trust the dog has had a full and rapid recovery.

Swack


----------



## cj6530 (Jan 18, 2011)

My dog ate a can of macadamia nuts once and had paralysis of the hind quarters for a full day. He fully recovered.


----------

